# Atlas Shrugged



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Atlas Shrugged was originally published back in 1957. I am listening to it on audio now and it's really scary how much it is coming true. I also just found out they have made a movie out of it. The movie is 3 parts with the 3rd installment due out in the spring of 2014.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Atlas Shrugged was originally published back in 1957. I am listening to it on audio now and it's really scary how much it is coming true. I also just found out they have made a movie out of it. The movie is 3 parts with the 3rd installment due out in the spring of 2014.


Atlas Shrugged is a book that I re-read about every 18 months just to make sure I keep my perspective. I disagree with Rand's position on religion (mostly), but beyond that I believe it is one of the most important books any prepper or other freedom minded individual can read (and re-read).

The movies are pretty good too. I was wondering how they were going to be able to do them since the book covers about a 10 year period of time and is such an epic scope. But I think they are doing a good job.


----------



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

She grew up where it was already true. I think that's why it talks so much of railroads since those were a big deal over there back then.

Its a good book. I need to watch the movie.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just finished part 1 of the movie. There was a lot of condensing and updating but over all not a bad job. Part 2 has to come from netflix so the wife and I will watch it next weekend.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The book was basically the George Orwell - 1984 of our (my) time but from back in the 50's.

Very visionary and about a billion quotes that are pertinent today. But not as visionary as they sounded:

"The upper classes are... a nation's past; the middle class is its future. "

"Rationality is the recognition of the fact that nothing can alter the truth and nothing can take precedence over that act of perceiving it. "

Both of these quotes are idealic but not true as we have seen.

"I swear by my life and my love of it that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine."

"The evil of the world is made possible by nothing but the sanction you give it."

Now we are talking

I actually purchased the books but haven't had the patience to read them, I find the writing style hard to similate. Google the quotes for yourself, about 90% I agree with.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ayn Rand's other epic novel is called The Fountainhead and was published in 1936 or 37.

The way that I look at the pair of books is Fountainhead describes the problem with collectivist thought in great detail. Atlas describes the solution. Atlas is a better story, but I think Fountainhead may actually be the more important to understanding what is going on in the world today.

Both books talk in great detail about "a moral code". That was my biggest take-away from both since a prepper without a moral code is just a crazy guy with a bunch of food and guns. :-D


----------

